# Fit and Finish of bumper covers



## nono50 (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a 2013 Cruze eco and I have owned the car less than 30 and starting to notice gaps where the front bumper cover meets the front fender and at the rear where the bumper cover meets the rear sheet metal. Has anyone else noticed this? I own a 2013 Nissan Juke and the fit and finish is so much nicer. The rear cover is actually sticking out from the side a little and the pant has started to wear away because of this. What are my options on this?


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

Still under the bumper to bumper warranty? Dealer it up


----------



## cruzingont (Aug 5, 2013)

I have had mine now for 3 weeks and noticed that on the rear bumpers they stick out a little.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Do the new ones have 3M tape on the rear doors?


----------



## cruzingont (Aug 5, 2013)

Farmboy said:


> Do the new ones have 3M tape on the rear doors?


Where would this tape be, I have not seen any on mine.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

All Cruze come from factory like this. Go to dealer for fix of this and possibly the rear doors as well. The tape is right in front of the rear tires, it lessens the chances of rock damage but expect rocks to strike 2 inches above the 3M tape.


----------



## nono50 (Aug 11, 2013)

Car has been at dealer since Monday, dealer is ordering front and back covers. Car only 1200 miles on it and I had it for 30 days now.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wait what, brand new front and rear covers? You might want a full disclosure of what happened to your car now that I read the paint issues with the bumper. Did it get damaged in transport, someone not aware the handbrakes come almost non functional from the factory(speaking of tell dealer to do that while they have it)? They gave me a loaner car for 2 days and then told me they were done before I could get home. They waited till like the next day to call me when they opened to come get my car. They realigned the back doors, adjusted the handbrake to "GM specs" and realigned the bumpers the same day after walking the entire section and finding *all the cars shipped were like that*. Best $810 destination charge ever for a 50 min trip from Lordstown.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

nono50 said:


> Car has been at dealer since Monday, dealer is ordering front and back covers. Car only 1200 miles on it and I had it for 30 days now.


Hello nono50,

I am sorry to hear that your Cruze has been at the dealership since Monday. I would be more than happy to look into this situation further for you if you would like. Please private message me if you would like to further discuss your concerns. Thank you very much for your time.

Gregory W. (Assisting Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm noticing a lot more fit and finish complaints on here lately...kinda disheartening! What's going on at Lordstown lately?! Get it together guys!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> I'm noticing a lot more fit and finish complaints on here lately...kinda disheartening! What's going on at Lordstown lately?! Get it together guys!


If that's the major issue over steering wheel recalls and other 1yr pro model issues, I am content with my purchase. For some off reason majority of my cars were 1yr pro models so I am cool with minor issues that the dealers recognize and fix w/o having to go 4 dealers to get it done. As much crap I talk about GM, they have been way better than Mazda Ford and Subaru when it came to known issues. W/o going on and on, I ended up having the cars serviced in another state from where purchased. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

